# CPT code for Bronchoscopy



## Tamallet (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi need help with a CPT code for Bronchoscopy with multiple biopsies from the lower right lobe. Documentation states left side was clear, as was right upper lobe bronchus , bronchus intermedius and bronchus to the middle lobe. Open bronchus to anterior portion of right  lobe. below takeoff of bronchus to anterior portion of RT lower lobe was totally occluded by tumor, multiple biopsies were taken. Postoperative diagnosis is RT lower lobe tumor with tumor present in main bronchus. The problem is there are to many fingers in the cookie jar here and would like some unbiased input. I will appreciate any help. Thank you ahead of time.


----------

